# Chainsaw Sound Effect Needed!



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

i need a good chainsaw sound effect, can anyone help me out? only idea i have is to record my gas weedeater but i dont wanna do that.

<<Ken






















www.streetevolution.com


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't be a wimp. Break down and buy yourself achainsaw like the rest of us. My personal favorite is the Husquevarna. Made in the Czech Republic- starts first pull, every time, low gutteral sound, but revs up LOUD. In all honesty, it sounds like the saw is saying, "Run, Run, Run!"

Wolfman


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Stihl chainsaws make the best growl and jonsered (Canadian I think) give the most decibels [}]

Annea


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Here's a short one:

http://members.aol.com/bufferm/wav/chainsaw.wav*

<center></center>


----------



## Leatherface (Oct 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say thank you for this sound, it now sits on my profile at myspace... 
Anywant want to come to dinner, just give me some advance notice so I can clear out the freezer...[}]

http://profiles.myspace.com/users/8445409

EEEEEEE!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*You're welcome! Sounds great over there.*

<center></center>


----------

